# Good Weekend in Indiana



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Had my Grandfathers Winchester 30:30 he bought when he got back from WW II. Buck was following a doe, broadside shot from ladderstand, shot over him first time, second shot through lungs and third shot spine! That old lever is quick!!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice Buck Congratulations


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice job! What part of the state was it taken?


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats on a great buck. Awesome hunt with a great gun.


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

1more said:


> Nice job! What part of the state was it taken?


Greene County- we saw a lot of deer. This guy was following a doe!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice deer, that's awesome that you got to use your grandpa's old 30-30! I knew that Indiana allowed straight walled cartridges, but I didn't know that they allowed necked down cartridges also.


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Muddy said:


> Nice deer, that's awesome that you got to use your grandpa's old 30-30! I knew that Indiana allowed straight walled cartridges, but I didn't know that they allowed necked down cartridges also.


Yes, I had my 7mm Mag at camp but really wanted to kill a deer with his old gun! Was a fun spiritual day, made me reminisce in the stand about good ol days! Felt like he was with me for the hunt! Thanks for your comment!! I appreciate it!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Can you use any caliber rifle in Indiana now?


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Muddy said:


> Can you use any caliber rifle in Indiana now?


Yes, as far as I know you can. At least in the SW side of state.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful Buck, congratulations!


----------

